# photos



## trawlermanpete (Jan 14, 2008)

I am looking for photos of the trawlers Waddington and St Croix both sailed from Lowstoft in the 70's they were owned by Colne shipping can anyone help thankyou

Pete


----------



## Steve Farrow (Sep 9, 2006)

If you send me P/M with your email address I will forward the photo's to you.
regards
Steve


----------

